# Best bit for box joints on the Oak Park Spacer



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is it best to buy an up spiral or a down spiral but for box joints. Any reasonable prices from resellers?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Steve, you want up cut for the router table( helps pull up and clear chips) and down cut for hand held use. MLCS has some of the best prices on spirals I have seen. A 1/4, 3/8 and a 1/2 for the price of what some want for a 1/2 inch. Good bits.. I know Bobj has used them quite a bit. I have bought 1/4 ones from Oak Park and also Hartville tool ( whiteside) 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid_sets.html
Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you had good luck with MLCS bits?

Steve


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Steve, I hadn't in all my years of routing used spiral bits, that is till Mike suggested it when I won the Oak Park spacer jig and as you may have seen, I have had some perfect results with no breakout and yes up-cut as Corey said.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Perhaps this will help clear up the confusion over which bit to use for making cuts. An up cut spiral will pull the chips towards the router or out of the cut. This is best for making box joints and general cutting. A down cut spiral is for when you are cutting plywood or laminate and do not want to pull the layers apart. The chips are pushed down away from the router and into the cut. If you are cutting a shape on a plywood edge then a compression cutter is in order. This cutter cuts up on the bottom edge and down on the top edge in effect squeezing the layers together. Hand held or table mounted does not matter. For most jobs with solid wood an up cut spiral is the answer. Save yourself some trouble and expense and do not waste your money on HSS spiral cutters. Buy carbide from one of the top quality brands like Whiteside, CMT or Amana. BJ and others have had good results with MLCS bits but I have not tried them. Rockler just had their Amana bits on sale for 50% off, my wife got me a 1/2" solid carbide up cut spiral bit for $36 out the door.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

S Bolton said:


> Have you had good luck with MLCS bits?
> 
> Steve


YES, I have... Love'em...

Some time ago, I got a set of 3 spiral bits on Sale (best way, imho)... along with others... Very good bits!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I have many sets from MLCS and I have good luck with them.
It's hard ot beat the price from MLCS, most of the time they will
ship them for FREE,,,,that's helps the bottom line..  they also will 
give you a coupon for -10% off and your reorder items..the coupon will come in the box you get from MLCS....they did drop it for a bit but it's up and running again. (-10% thing) plus they do ship fast ,most items you will have in a week or so..or less....


Spiral Upcut and Downcut Router Bits

2 flute flat bottom cutters. 
Top quality micrograin solid carbide. 

"Will cut faster, smoother and stays sharper longer. 
Produces a very clean, fast and accurate cut with minimal chatter. 
Upcut spiral helps remove material. 
Ideal for making mortise and tenon joints. 

Downcut spirals help hold the material in place while using handheld routers. 
Will plunge cut and plane edges. 
Eliminates chipping at the top of the cut. 
Ideal for soft & hard woods, plywoods & composites."

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bt_solid_sets.html#super_starter_set_anchor
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_down_anchor

================




S Bolton said:


> Have you had good luck with MLCS bits?
> 
> Steve


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I ordered 3 up cut spiral bits from MLCS today. Good price and no shipping charge. Thanks for the advise.

Steve Bolton


----------

